# If you have a closeout model



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

I was looking at the Sears website and saw that my Kohler powered GT5000 is on close out. I thought it would be a good idea to down load the PDF owners manual from the sears site while it is still on there. If you snooze you loose.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Ed
I thought they were still making it in '04?


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Not with a 48" deck & kohler

Here is the break down of the gt5000

#27605 B&S 22 hp 50"deck
#27607, 27608 B&S 26hp 48" deck
#27609, 27610 25 HP kohler 54" deck

DGT6000
#27612 27hp kohler 54" deck


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Do they offer the 48" deck on anything? Boy, it's a great deck!!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

ED…

I was looking at the GT5000’s on the Sears site and the only one I can see that MIGHT
be a close out looks like the 50” deck. That’s the only one that says “while supplies last”.

I no longer see the 25 HP / 50” / 6 speed manual, which they offered last year.

The 25 hp Kohler / 48” / Hydro & Manual look to be alive and well.


#27601	25HP Kohler 48” Deck	manual $2199.99	sale ends 2/28/04

#27602	25 HP Kohler	48” Deck	Hydro	$2499.99	sale ends 2/28/04

#27604	25HP Kohler	50” Deck	Hydro	$2599.88	while supplies last


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

My info could be wrong, but it came from the sears tractor pamplet for 2004


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *ED…
> 
> I was looking at the GT5000’s on the Sears site and the only one I can see that MIGHT
> ...


That makes a lot more sense....That 50" deck has been a thorn in Sears side for a while...Has anyone looked up close at the 54" deck. I wonder if it's deep and 10 gauge like the 48"?


----------

